# Projector Mounting



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay so I just recieved my Epson 8750 and my Grandview 106" screen yesterday, I have 8 foot ceilings and have mounted the screen on the front wall about 13 inches down from the ceiling. I fired up the projector on a table 4 feet off the ground and the picture was amazing. The one thing i noticed is even using the lens shift i got a bit of skew? Top of the projected picture slighly wider then the bottom. 

My thought is because of the angle i was shooting the picture caused this skew. My plan is to mount the projector to the ceiling at about 14 inches down i cant really go much lower then that due to my ceiling height. 

Will this work and eliminate the skew I am seeing on the screen? My other delimna is I have a hvac cold air return right in my line of sight. Rough sketch below are my approx room measurements.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if you have the projector not sitting level on the table that would be why the image looks skewed. the projector should be level and use the lens shift to correct.


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> if you have the projector not sitting level on the table that would be why the image looks skewed. the projector should be level and use the lens shift to correct.


Tony that is what I am hoping the project will be 90 degrees to the screen when mounted I am just concerend that the height from the center of the lens to top of screen will be an issue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

as long as your top of the screen is not lower than the lens will be you should be fine.


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

I figure the center of the lens for sure will be lower then the top of my screen. I will know for sure after the install tonight.


----------

